# From Carpenter to Handyman



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

In the current downturn, people just are not spending any money. Add to this the fact that the banks have tightened their lending standards and you have a situation where a lot of businesses are closing their doors. I am struggling to maintain. The jobs that do come in are so small that the resources spent on performance hardly make them worthwhile. I have tools and talent going to waste


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

I have felt the same way since late 2007.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

if you can fill your schedule with all handyman type projects. and do several a day, you can make out ok, sometimes more than you would on a larger job. but it does require the phone to ring a lot and not everyone is having that happen.
I don't like skipping around all over all day, so I never went into handy man type work. I want to go somewhere and stay there all day, all week, or all month.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

All jobs to me have 4 phases--Reconnaissance, Mobilization, Performance and Collection. The trouble with small jobs is everybody wants them done today, if you have them waiting 2 weeks they find someone else. I have managed to schedule 2 or 3 a week. I would like more just for the money, but it is a lot of shifting gears


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> In the current downturn, people just are not spending any money. Add to this the fact that the banks have tightened their lending standards and you have a situation where a lot of businesses are closing their doors. I am struggling to maintain. The jobs that do come in are so small that the resources spent on performance hardly make them worthwhile. I have tools and talent going to waste


 
I hear you. Right now, I am not even treading water. :sad:


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Irish & Doubleoh7,

Don't fell bad after 5 years with the same GC we're so slow we have NOTHING going on. I've gone to side work which is hit and miss. Also looking for a new GC.

Seattle's feelling it too.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Woodtradesman you say since late 2007? I feel for you man, how are you doing it? For me here things have not been the same since Lehman went to the wall about Sept 08. I had a few decent deals in 2009, but this year is the real burn. Sometimes weeks go by with nothing, which wouldn't be too bad if you had a couple of G's banked. I already burned through my savings over the winter last year. I have a friend in the business whom I've known a long time in the same shape. He told me his wife was complaining to him "why don't you just get a real job?" I laughed and said there's no such thing. I'm not much interested in foreclosure or REO either these are long money and now days you need to keep short accounts


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Irishdude, I'm hanging in there by a thread. I do a few decent jobs here and there but nothing ground breaking in 2008, 2009 and this year.

Some body should tell your friend's wife there aren't any "_real_" jobs out there to begin with.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Many around long enough can remember the 1980's (the era of Carter and the gov. cheese) It was bad but I don't think as bad as this. I think a good general indicator of economics is to look at the FDIC's website and track the number of banks that are insolvent. In the 90's you had the savings and loan debacle. So it seems every 10 or 15 years somebody pulls the plug and interupts the cash flow. This time is different too much loaned too fast with no oversight. Let's see you own a janitorial business and your wife babysits?---OK, you're approved for 250K


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> ... Let's see you own a janitorial business and your wife babysits?---OK, you're approved for 250K


For that low amount one of them must be only part time.

Irishslave, I happen to remember all the BS from the early 70's on. I do know how you feel about being skilled, with tools & equipment and doing odd jobs. The jobs may not always be what we want but sometimes you gotta do them to turn a buck or two. So long as it is legal keep your head high and keep going. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

griz said:


> For that low amount one of them must be only part time.
> 
> Irishslave, I happen to remember all the BS from the early 70's on. I do know how you feel about being skilled, with tools & equipment and doing odd jobs. The jobs may not always be what we want but sometimes you gotta do them to turn a buck or two. So long as it is legal keep your head high and keep going. Best of luck to you!!


I agree..In my area,So Cal,it is still pretty dead....I have been getting by the last year and a half on 500.00-2000.00 jobs.With a few 4000.00/5000.00 jobs thrown in..
I am starting a commercial bathroom remod tomorrow for 15k...I don't know what I'ma gonna do with myself...:laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Yea you just have to keep a forward momentum, I've got a small tile and trim job for tomorrow, maybe a couple of doors, just keep em coming, and no more truck repairs for a while


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

absolutely zip goin on here. couple of phone calls a week, but no bites. Tons of guys out there workin for cash, low bidders.
Talking to my neighbour the other day, he's a super for a large construction firm in town here, and he's on the tools- first time in 8 years. Its slow in some areas, other areas busy as heck. I sure see the pay offered way lower than it was two years back.
I'm doing pick up jobs where ever I can get them, for HO's and GC's. tough to stay cheerful some days!  I got my lottery ticket for next friday


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

JumboJack said:


> I agree..In my area,So Cal,it is still pretty dead....I have been getting by the last year and a half on 500.00-2000.00 jobs.With a few 4000.00/5000.00 jobs thrown in..
> I am starting a commercial bathroom remod tomorrow for 15k...I don't know what I'ma gonna do with myself...:laughing:


nothing wrong with that. most 1500-2000 dollar jobs aren't really handyman type stuff. 

People are looking for small upgrades and fixing things that don't require spending huge amounts of money.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

It's been the same thing for me this year----It's the year of the bathroom!

I'm surviving,but the bookings have all been simple bathrooms and a few kitchens.

No big budgets--only paychecks(and light ones at that.)

I have one full time guy---Highly trained and very valuable to me. 
It's been tough to keep him working--

I can't cut it with handy man type jobs with a paid worker on the truck. That is not a good option for us.

I've got one bath done except for the counter top--one rocked and waterproofed waiting for the customer to pick tile.(GRRRRR)

Three more written --but only one is a 'for sure'. 

I usually have one whole house remodel at this time of the year---no calls like that!!!!

All I can say is---Hang in there,keep your face in front of the customers.

-----Mike----(Thanks for letting me gripe.)


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The thing is, with the smaller jobs, such as your $1000-$2000 ones, is to be able to get in and get out. I don't mean hack the work out, but you need to flow through the job. If you can set yourself up to tavel lightly, but still have what you need and plan ahead then you minimize your overhead as much as you can....as far as equipment and set-up time is concerned.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just what the handyman trade needs is experienced carpenters to further distance us from the hacks. And as you hone your all around skill,s your wife's job jar will fill up too.:laughing:
Steve


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't advertise handyman services, but it certainly is a significant proportion of my business.

When a prospect calls with a laundry list of things to do, or a small job, I'll take a look at it, give them a price, and usually sell them on the fact that I am more qualified than an advertised handyman because I have been involved in all aspects of remodeling.

More often than not, these small type of jobs lead to larger ones, because when the little old lady who needed new locks installed on her entry doors all of a sudden needs a first floor bathroom for her ailing husband, she is more likely to call me.

Taking the small jobs is like getting your foot in the door, it allows you to get a feel for the customer (and how much they appreciate quality, pay on time, etc) and allows the customer to get a feel for you and your work ethic, finished product, etc, etc.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Woodtradesman you say since late 2007? I feel for you man, how are you doing it? For me here things have not been the same since Lehman went to the wall about Sept 08. I had a few decent deals in 2009, but this year is the real burn. Sometimes weeks go by with nothing, which wouldn't be too bad if you had a couple of G's banked. I already burned through my savings over the winter last year. I have a friend in the business whom I've known a long time in the same shape. He told me his wife was complaining to him "why don't you just get a real job?" I laughed and said there's no such thing. I'm not much interested in foreclosure or REO either these are long money and now days you need to keep short accounts


 
Things have GOT to pick up for me! If the next 6 months is like the last, personal backruptcy may be a real possibility for me.

Can anyone give me advice, for example, what did you get to keep? My only debt is credit card, but it is a significant amount. Can they make me give up tools, etc.?

I do not see ANYTHING on the horizon to indicate that the economic situation is going to change in the near future.



Thanks


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Woodtradesman you say since late 2007? I feel for you man, how are you doing it? For me here things have not been the same since Lehman went to the wall about Sept 08. I had a few decent deals in 2009, but this year is the real burn. Sometimes weeks go by with nothing, which wouldn't be too bad if you had a couple of G's banked. I already burned through my savings over the winter last year. I have a friend in the business whom I've known a long time in the same shape. He told me his wife was complaining to him "why don't you just get a real job?" I laughed and said there's no such thing. I'm not much interested in foreclosure or REO either these are long money and now days you need to keep short accounts


 
"real job":laughing:


There aren't many real jobs around that are worth taking, if one is available at all.


----------

